# Burton Cartel w/ ShredBed...can they be changed?



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

i have the 09 Burton Cartel GMP's with the Shredbeds on them...I road my buddies CO2's this weekend that had more of a gas pedal on them and was wondering if its possible to switch out the beds on my cartels to a different bed? Anyone have any idea, i dont mind the shredbed, just liked the CO2's


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

Slinky said:


> i have the 09 Burton Cartel GMP's with the Shredbeds on them...I road my buddies CO2's this weekend that had more of a gas pedal on them and was wondering if its possible to switch out the beds on my cartels to a different bed? Anyone have any idea, i dont mind the shredbed, just liked the CO2's


I know the 2010's have an interchangeable footbeds, but I'm not sure if the '09s do. Did you go on burtons site? They have different ones there.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Pretty sure you can with the 09's, although as far as I know you cannot buy the superbeds seperate yet.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

SchultzLS2 said:


> I know the 2010's have an interchangeable footbeds, but I'm not sure if the '09s do. Did you go on burtons site? They have different ones there.


burtons site only has the shredbeds and cantbeds...i guess i could try the cantbeds


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

They have alot of new beds coming out next year that you can buy separately like the new Mega-Cantbed, Superbed, and new Thinbed.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

geesechops said:


> They have alot of new beds coming out next year that you can buy separately like the new Mega-Cantbed, Superbed, and new Thinbed.


Maybe i'll have to get ahold of burton and see what they say.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Let us know if you do, I'm interested in those thinbeds, just wondering how thin they are, the shredbeds are only 6mm to begin with. Still using the sensorybeds in my Triads.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

Here is the new hardgoods catalog, you can see the beds near the end.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/24549-2011-burton-hardgoods-catalog.html


----------



## clubmyke (Jan 21, 2010)

went with the canted beds in my 09 cartels est's... 

big big difference- my only gripe is you loose the visual setup gauge


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

stopped at my local dealer the other night, they called and I can actually put the Superbeds in the cartels, but they are like $30 Each! We'll see i'll probably just ride what i have and get some CO2's this summer


----------

